

Ostinato – Packet/Traffic Generator and Analyzer - signa11
https://code.google.com/p/ostinato/

======
radikalus
I'd be very interested in this if it supported TCP options. I guess it's
possible to do via the user defined protocols?

------
taliesinb
Looks nice.

Slightly OT, but can anyone recommend a high-quality Mac-friendly alternative
to Wireshark? (Paid is okay)

~~~
X4
That software is just WOW!

@taliesinb here you go:
[http://alternativeto.net/software/wireshark/?platform=mac](http://alternativeto.net/software/wireshark/?platform=mac)

